# UH.... who did that........



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Now I must admit that is pretty funny!

I was in the middle of a post and noticed my Avatar has changed............

I only wish I was a good as Mr. Norris. He is also a true mixed martial artist who lives cleanly.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

DT4EMS does not sleep. He waits.

DT4EMS is what Willis was talking about.

Hmmm, I think I kinda like that. We could have a whole string of these... :lol:


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> DT4EMS does not sleep. He waits.
> 
> DT4EMS is what Willis was talking about.
> 
> Hmmm, I think I kinda like that. We could have a whole string of these... :lol:



I think I need to speed that trip up to come see you..........


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 22, 2006)

There are no extinct animals....only animals chuck norris did not allow to live

h34r:


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

The plot thickens...............  Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Kip uses a night light, not because Kip is afraid of the dark, but because the dark is afraid of Kip.

When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night he checks his closet for Kip.

Archaeologists unearthed an old English dictionary dating back to the year 1236. It defined victim as "one who has encountered Kip."

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah... :censored: I spat more coke on my key board.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 22, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

>


:unsureitto...


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 22, 2006)

Kip counted to infinity - twice.

Kip is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.

Kip can lead a horse to water AND make it drink.

Kip doesn’t wear a watch, HE decides what time it is.

Kip gave Mona Lisa that smile.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh you little sonsa....... bwahahaha!! Those are freakin' hillarious!


The sad part is they are all true! ..........................


..................
..












But then I wake up and have to come back to reality............... Bwahahaha!!

I just added a link in my forums for people to come over a get a chuckle out of this! 

OOOOOHHHH you guys are gonna pay!


----------



## MMiz (Aug 22, 2006)

:unsure:


There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Kip allows to live.
Kip has two speeds. Walk, and Kill.
Kip is the reason why Waldo is hiding
Kip can slam a revolving door
B)


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Kip touched MC Hammer.

When Kip does push ups, he doesn't push himself up, he pushes the earth down.

Kip once shot down a German fighter plane with his finger by yelling "Bang."


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Kip touched MC Hammer.
> 
> When Kip does push ups, he doesn't push himself up, he pushes the earth down.
> 
> Kip once shot down a German fighter plane with his finger by yelling "Bang."



OK... OK ....OK.......... You guys win! The MC Hammer one left me hurting! 

I yeild to the power of your forces! I admit I am no match for you guys combined! Dang.....some of those are freaki funny! I was showing them around the office today and people loved them!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 22, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> Kip gave Mona Lisa that smile.





*Details, I want details! Pictures would be even better!  *


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 22, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *Details, I want details! Pictures would be even better!  *



NO WAY!!! This is a family friendly forum (well, sometimes, uh ... well, it should be)


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> NO WAY!!! This is a family friendly forum (well, sometimes, uh ... well, it should be)



Bwahahaha!! You guys are the best! 

I had the Karate class ROLLING over some of the things yuo guys posted today!

I really needed the laughs. I have been pretty stressed lately and this thread made my day! I am sure anyone reading it has smiled too.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Careful how much thanks you give us. I seriously doubt you will ever live this down.

Oh, and why on earth do you have to speed up the trip to see me?


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Careful how much thanks you give us. I seriously doubt you will ever live this down.
> 
> Oh, and why on earth do you have to speed up the trip to see me?



Cause the arse whoopin's need to start w/ you! Then I need to find whoever changed my Avatar.......  

I think you are right......... for those that stick around....when you see me on the "lecture circuit" this will be a helluva inside joke!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> Cause the arse whoopin's need to start w/ you! Then I need to find whoever changed my Avatar.......
> 
> I think you are right......... for those that stick around....when you see me on the "lecture circuit" this will be a helluva inside joke!



I can honestly say I never thought it would go this far............oh, who the heck am I kidding, of course I knew it would go this far!!!! 

Hahaha, you know I luv yah bro!


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> I can honestly say I never thought it would go this far............oh, who the heck am I kidding, of course I knew it would go this far!!!!
> 
> Hahaha, you know I luv yah bro!




All is good! There are very few forums where a bunch of folks can just have fun.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 23, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *Details, I want details! Pictures would be even better!  *



Well darlin, I'm not sure we'll ever see those pics. I found something else interesting, however............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCWRurB7VoQ


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm really getting to hate that song.


----------



## Jon (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow.....


OK.....WOW....

What happened to the nice, quiet, somewhat uptight forum I was posting on 2 days ago?

this is TOO funny.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 23, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> Wow.....
> 
> 
> OK.....WOW....
> ...




*I sure enjoyed it!  *


----------



## Celtictigeress (Aug 27, 2006)

When DT4MS takes a bath he doesnt gt wet...the water gets DT4EMS

baaaaaaaaaah


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 27, 2006)

Chimpie said:


> Kip gave Mona Lisa that smile.


 

I want to meet this KIP.   :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 27, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:


> I want to meet this KIP.   :blush: :blush: :blush:




Man............ now when people come to a course they are gonna be disappointed..................

I can't really run so fast to punch myself in the back of the head..... and the Boogyman really isnt' scared of me. I had to pay him to start that rumor........


I DO love you guys though!

And the Mona Lisa was doing what most women do....... she was fakin' it..............


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry bro, I had to.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow!! Did you see my abs! OMG!

You have gone and done it now............. Bwahahaha!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Dude, by the way, you are the *hardest* person alive to find a picture of with you looking straight forward!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 27, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Dude, by the way, you are the *hardest* person alive to find a picture of with you looking straight forward!!!



That's because he keeps looking over his shoulder to see if he's going to hit himself on the back of his head.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 27, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's because he keeps looking over his shoulder to see if he's going to hit himself on the back of his head.



That gives a whole new meaning to the term "stop beating yourself up."


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 27, 2006)

DT4EMS said:


> And the Mona Lisa was doing what most women do....... she was fakin' it..............
> Bwahahahaha!


 
Dammit...I choked on my ice I have been chewing as of late....

I can't read this thread anymore.....its gone to far down hill.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 27, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:


> Dammit...I choked on my ice I have been chewing as of late....
> 
> I can't read this thread anymore.....its gone to far down hill.




Hmmmmm that's funny...................... 

"Chewing" ice cream.............. that actually sounds painful in itself. But then again..... I can feel no pain............. Bwahahahaha!!

At least that is what my wife tells me after she slaps me and says "Awe shut up now... that didn't hurt".............Bwahahaha!!


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2006)

Not ice cream... Ice... like ice cubes.... 0 calories and cold!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 30, 2006)

Jon said:


> Not ice cream... Ice... like ice cubes.... 0 calories and cold!




*Speaking of ice cubes...





*


----------

